# Huron River Update July 1st?



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Any updates on the Huron River at Flatrock and below? Just curious if the water level is decent and if there are any fish being caught. If your not comfortable replying in public a PM would much appreciated!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

TightLines88 said:


> Any updates on the Huron River at Flatrock and below? Just curious if the water level is decent and if there are any fish being caught. If your not comfortable replying in public a PM would much appreciated!


 Water has been dirty all yr and high.I hit it pretty hard in the last few weeks by boat.Which added up to nothing :rant: But we are catching more just hanging out fishing from the shore.Worms sinker ect... Been catching Cats and a few carp so its fun.Current pretty stong where we are at so we been using perch rig with 1.5 oz.And neighbor grabed a pretty big snapper behind our house by hand.Mean sob btw :lol:.GL Mich


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Although, it isn't what I wanted to hear I appreciate the update. Too bad the water isn't more clear and other species hitting. However, I do enjoy catching the cats - they are always enjoyable. Has there been any smallies at all? Thanks again for the update it's much appreciated!


----------



## stevansanchez (May 6, 2009)

Went on the 5th at huroc got my first smallmouth, 3 very small cats, 4 or 5 rock bass, a couple bluegills and a ton of gobies. I think the smallmouths prefer gobies.


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's good news! I have heard they are just starting to get into the rivers around here. 



stevansanchez said:


> Went on the 5th at huroc got my first smallmouth, 3 very small cats, 4 or 5 rock bass, a couple bluegills and a ton of gobies. I think the smallmouths prefer gobies.


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Was fishing below the damn about two weeks ago, caught a few smallmouths as the sun ws going down. Water was not clear and running high. Have tried it since then with no luck at different times of the day. A guy from church did hook three walleyes in there last week right below the foot bridge by the old dairy queen


----------

